# Hayling Island beachlands today 16/8



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've just got back from a very pleasant day's trip out to Hayling - we were quite surprised to get onto the Island easily without too much traffic, and when we got to the Beachlands car park there was loads of room to park up directly facing across to Bembridge. There were a lot of motorhomes where we were (near to Inn on the beach), and when we left there were more to the east of the funfair. This isn't a "hello" as such to other motoromers who were there (but let us know if you were!!), but isn't it nice to just drive up & park up without the nightmare of height barriers, and be charged the same as cars?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

One of our favourite days out, its also great in the colder months, especially when there is a good sea running.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

bognormike said:


> We've just got back from a very pleasant day's trip out to Hayling - we were quite surprised to get onto the Island easily without too much traffic, and when we got to the Beachlands car park there was loads of room to park up directly facing across to Bembridge. There were a lot of motorhomes where we were (near to Inn on the beach), and when we left there were more to the east of the funfair. This isn't a "hello" as such to other motoromers who were there (but let us know if you were!!), but isn't it nice to just drive up & park up without the nightmare of height barriers, and be charged the same as cars?


dont tell everbody 
this has been our hideaway for meny years now but it looks like so meny have found it .
i do feel that the way some are parking it wont be long before we start to see some restrictions.
after talking to some of the locals seems thay are fed up with us so it wont be long before we are moved on .
and if you read the signs it does say no overnight camping or seeping in vehicles
bob


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

bognormike said:


> We've just got back from a very pleasant day's trip out to Hayling - we were quite surprised to get onto the Island easily without too much traffic, and when we got to the Beachlands car park there was loads of room to park up directly facing across to Bembridge. There were a lot of motorhomes where we were (near to Inn on the beach), and when we left there were more to the east of the funfair. This isn't a "hello" as such to other motoromers who were there (but let us know if you were!!), but isn't it nice to just drive up & park up without the nightmare of height barriers, and be charged the same as cars?


You've just taken me back over 50 years. My parents occasionally hired a caravan in Fishery Lane on Hayling Island, not far from the 'Sunshine Holiday Camp'.

If my memory is right we caught the train to Havant on a branch line. Then took a bus onto the Island. We all had to clamber off the bus and walk across a timber bridge because it couldn't take the weight of everyone all up.

Thanks for the memory jog.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Oops hit wrong button.....Sorry.


----------



## haylingchrist (May 15, 2005)

Mike,

I'm sorry to have to agree with Firewood, but the last thing you want to do if you find somewhere nice is tell everyone on the Internet or soon it won't be nice anymore.

The number of vans seen on Beachlands has soared in the last couple of years. A few weeks ago our favourite spot was closed off as vans (who's drivers, being generous, weren't paying attention) kept getting stuck there.

Hayling is a haven for all the grumpy old men and women in the country. If you go, please don't give them anything else to moan about.

Chris


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

yes we were there this w/end .but it does seem like there are some that are doing there best to spoill it for others.by parking longways .and staying nights in front of some very nice houses.now these house owners did not buy them houses to look at illegally parked motor homes.
so no surprise thay have made comelaints about them ..
so it wont be long now before we get the barriers .


----------

